# Churchill's Secret Army



## AWP (Jul 15, 2011)

Another unknown chapter in SOF history, albeit a very small one. I'd never heard of this so it was rather fascinating to me.

http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/9130875.Unearthing_secrets_of_Churchill_s_war/?ref=mmsp



> If the Nazis had invaded, the guerillas’ brief was to hide in bunkers throughout the country, coming out at night to wreak havoc until they died in battle or at the hands of the Gestapo.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 15, 2011)

Very interesting.  Thanks for the find, freefalling.


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2011)

Great find!
Churchill really was the father of modern SOF.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw a thing on Time Team where they excavated a bunch of WW2 sites (within the same complex in the London ring) and one they found they thought might have been an Auxiliary HQ.

Supposedly if the war kicked off their orders were to kill the guy who recruited them! Talk about OPSEC...

EDIT: Here you guys go, first part of 3.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xena4e_time-team-s15ep06-blitzkrieg-on-sho_shortfilms

Really interesting stuff, especially the fuel barrels that were blown up down routes/down the hill to burn every Gerry in sight. Great stuff!


----------

